# Can anyone point me to a Good Breeder in NY Or online



## strawberrykizz (Sep 9, 2006)

Hi I have fallen in love with Maltese puppies and want one. But I am having trouble finding a breeder in Upstate NY or online that I am sure I can trust. Can someone please point me in the right direction. Thanks


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Start with reading the information that's pinned in our breeders section about finding a responsible breeder:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=4046

A good place to start your search is the American Maltese Association's Breeder list. Often these breeders can reccomend other breeders to you if they don't have puppies available or in your price range.

http://www.americanmaltese.org/

Hopefully, some of our SM members can also recommend breeders.

Here are a couple of breeders I found online that look promising as they show their Maltese. (You want to find a breeder that shows and has champions to guarentee they are breeding to the breed standard.) Maybe someone here has some experience with them.

http://www.beaanesmaltese.com/
http://hometown.aol.com/augustinemaltese/index.html
http://maltese.hypermart.net/index.html


----------



## lorilynne (May 20, 2006)

I love my breeder- Sandra at dibonismaltese.com. She is in Alabama and you have to fly to get the puppies. Her prices are reasonable for high quality, well taken care of puppies! Good Luck


----------



## mauismom1 (May 21, 2015)

*Maltese Puppy*

Hi. am located in New Jersey and also looking to find a reputable breeder. I was wondering if you were able to find one that you trust and if you got your fur baby. Can you please let me know. Thanks so much.

[email protected]
Jill






strawberrykizz said:


> Hi I have fallen in love with Maltese puppies and want one. But I am having trouble finding a breeder in Upstate NY or online that I am sure I can trust. Can someone please point me in the right direction. Thanks


----------

